# Taking Home



## Brownsfan2 (Oct 12, 2014)

If I were to go to a Pet Show and get a hog, what could I get to transport it home? I don't want to buy anything expensive really. Will a cardboard box suffice?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You really need a hard carrier travel case. It's the safest way for you hedgehog to travel. It also controls the temp better and you can fill it with fleece to keep him/her warm. 

You don't have to buy it new and thrift stores or craigslist often have them for sale. 

You won't just use it the one time either, vet visits, taking hedgie to the park for some sunlight, if you ever have to travel with the hedgie, you will use it more than you think.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Amazon.com : Living World Pet Carrier, Purple/Grey : Cat Carrier : Pet Supplies

This one is 12 bucks... I haven't used it but it looks way better than a box! Many breeders won't give you the animal if you don't have a safe way to transport it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't use the one posted above. It doesn't look very sturdy and it's not big enough. It's best to just use a small dog or cat carrier. Like Desiree said, you're going to use the carrier a decent amount. It's worth it to spend the money on something big enough for the hedgehog to move around a little bit, hard-sided to give more protection, and also big enough to buckle in with a seat belt. Check Craigslist (or Kijiji, if you're in Canada). I'm sure you'll be able to find something decent. Just make sure you clean it thoroughly before using it, and double check that everything latches properly. 

Also Brownsfan, I notice you've mentioned price & trying to find the cheapest options, etc. a few times now. Keep in mind the hedgehogs are expensive pets. You can get cheaper options for some things, like a plastic bin cage, but you can't cut the price on everything - you get what you pay for. That's true for heating supplies, for carriers, food, etc. Also keep in mind that vets are expensive and can easily end up being $500 for a serious visit that includes the exam fee, one or two diagnostic tests, medication, etc. If you're not going to be able to afford something like that, you might want to rethink hedgehog ownership.


----------

